# Cpt code for a Diverting loop ileostomy



## pkklein

Looking for a cpt code for a diverting loop ileostomy. Pt has an enlarged pelvic mass and a recurrent small bowel obstruction.  Pt had  diverting loop ileostomy, biopsy of pelvic mass and repair of the large ventral hernia.  Pt is not a candidate for optimal surgical debulking.
 First they did a dilation and currettage of the uterus and then they performed a infracolic omentectomy.  took a biopsy of the pelvic mass  and then the attention was turned to performing the distal ileum loop ileostomy. Having trouble with the code for the ileostomy?


----------



## garmab06

Check code  44320 49321 
Omentectomy is bundle 49255 to 44320 as well as the hernia you might want to add a 22 and verbae on box 19

hope this helps


----------

